# Why do couples go abroad for fertility treatment?



## jem100 (Nov 8, 2005)

Just wondered why really, is it cheaper?  Is it because the success rates are higher or what?  

I'm registered with MFC in Aldridge at the moment and we were going to have DI there but I'm a bit worried as they don't seem to have any doner sperm at the moment so I'm just looking at our other options.  

Jem x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Jem,

Most of us that are going abroad for treatment need donor eggs. In countries such as Spain the clinics are able to pay the donors, whereas in the UK there is a real shortage of donors, partly because they are not paid and partly because of the current issues regarding anonomitity. By opting for treatment in Spain I have to wait a few months for a donor match but in the UK I would be waiting years.

I hope this answers your question.

Helen
x


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

I would echo radnorgirls comments as above. However, looking recently at the donor egg/sperm thread looks like donor sperm is becoming more of an issue than donor eggs at present - especially with the SEED rulings on freezing embryos - looks like those wanting donor sperm IVF could also be heading abroad.
People seem to have donor egg share lined up but can't get their hands on any sperm!



Jo


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

We are having more and more people contacting us at CERAM for donor sperm as there are no availability issues as there are in the UK.

Ruth


----------



## jem100 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for the replies girls and good luck with your treatments.  

Your right doner sperm is becoming more and more of an issue.  Me and my OH are thinking about buying ours from a clinic in the States which will ship to our clinic but it adds even more onto the cost and an unmedicated cycle of DI will now cost us about £1,000.  I know it initially seems quite cheap compared with the costs involved with IVF and doner eggs but when you look at the success rates of DI our dream of having a child will likely never happen as we can only afford to have three or four attempts.  

At the moment I feel so sad with the unfairness of it all I could sit in a corner and cry all day, the situation just seems impossible.  

Ruth how does the system work at C?  Would I have to travel to you for the procedure or would you be able to ship the DS to me and can you give me an idea of the costs involved?  All the fertility tests have come back fine for me, our infertility stems from my husband.  I’d really appreciate some advice.  

Jem x


----------

